

Mac OS X Lion: This Is Not the Future We Were Hoping For - jmjerlecki
http://gizmodo.com/5819418/mac-os-x-lion-this-is-not-the-future-we-were-hoping-for

======
andymoe
From the end of the article: "But overall, it doesn't feel like a must-have
upgrade to me." Except that Apple does not really fix many bugs in previous
version of their software unless they are security issues or really huge
problems that a lot of people complain about loudly. Upgrading is usually the
right choice and for 29 bucks it's not going to hurt the pocket book.

